# Outdoor ponies



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Blankets can do more harm than good. Let the ponies grow their natural coat and leave it at that. These are animals that are designed to survive the elements.

Stalls aren't necessary and some horses won't use them. They are useful if you have an injured horse that you need to confine, though.

What do you mean by "they'll have fresh water by hand"? Horses drink a lot of water. I doubt someone will go out multiple times per day with a bucket to water the horses. That would be incredibly time consuming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have stalls in my pasture. I love having them. Theyre opened up but i can use them to seperate for feed time and if there is a storm or if i have a show the next day and need them to stay clean OR even if i know im riding a certain one and dont want to have to catch them later. I say get some made in case theyre needed but dont use them unless there is a reason.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

While I don't think you "need" stalls, I think it's good to have in case you need them. You don't need to use them.

If they have plenty of pasture they probably won't want hay (at least during the summer).. I do like the idea of having free choice hay, however I would not use hay nets as a primary feeding tool. If they have free choice hay just check when you/ your grandpa go out and give them more if need be. How quickly they go through it is something you will learn as you go.

I doubt they will need to be "walked for exercise" but definitely go visit them!! Especially if we are talking actual pony breeds (LOTS of fur!) here I would not bother blanketing, as said potentially more harm then good. Most horses are fine without blankets and if they have shelter, stall or not, hay, and are healthy they will be fine.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Something you may consider is converting the shelter to have a stall or two. I have two walk-in stalls that can be closed, rarely do I need to but on two separate occasions both of my horses have had serious injuries which needed them to be contained to the stall. My stalls are 12 x 10 approximate (each) and that gives them a lot of room.
I basically have a door that can be locked when opened, it has a top window that can be opened and shut separate.
You can see its use here:







If nothing else I suggest getting a round pen type panel so you have the option to close it up.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

As others have already said, you don't need closed in stalls. A good, well bedded (with straw) run-in will do just fine. One enclosure for a sick horse is nice and will provide a place to tack-up, etc. You will need to feed in the winter, but I wouldn't use hay nets. If you are feeding square bales every day, the hay is fine on the ground. It is safer for the horses and better for their respiratory systems. (I had a horse get her foot caught in the hay net). Also, feed outside, rather than in the shelters. They prefer it and again, better for their lungs. If you are feeding large round bales weekly or bi-weekly, you can get a tombstone feeder to keep them from laying and pooping on the hay.

You will need to provide more than hand watering, so a trough that you can keep full 24-7 is a must. If it freezes where you are, you will also need access to power and a trough heater. A free choice salt lick is also important. I keep mine inside my shelters so it doesn't dissolve in wet weather.

If there are no trees or anything they can get caught on, and you check the horses every single day, you can blanket them, but it isn't necessary. They will grow a good winter coat that will do them just fine. Just be sure they stay dry at the skin. (The shelter will help) Having a blanket handy with a moisture wicking cooler just in case they get soaked isn't a bad idea, but it must only be used to get them dry. Also know that a good natural winter coat proves excellent insulation and waterproofing, so snow doesn't usually melt on their backs. Riding a horse who has a nice wooly coat bareback in the winter is awesome!

I assume you are fairly new to horses (sorry if you are not), so just a quick reminder to plan for regular worming, hoof trimming, teeth and vet checks and vaccinations. It costs a little more to do these things regularly, but they are the best things you can do to keep your horse healthy and away from the vet.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

'By hand' I mean a hose into the trough everyday


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it really depends on your ponies, if they are hardy creatures then they don't NEED a stall (but again nice to have, tack up in, farrier and vet visits etc). I would suggest throwing a bale or two out a day, or using a round bale, especially at night as it will help them produce there own heat  You could use a slow feed net to make it last longer and keep the mess contained, though if they are shod make sure they don't get stuck, or put it in a hay feeder. But if they have hay and water they will be happy campers. I also agree with a water heater in the troughs. 

They will be fine, My guy and his field mate live outside 24/7, they dislike being in stalls, especially my friends gelding who will stall pace all night.

May I ask why your not riding in the winter? Its alot of fun!


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

It does look fun!  perhaps ill just go out bareback with a bridle and go up and down the drive? The farm is next to no where and there are so many road kills because of people, I couldn't risk go near the road! I could also shovel out a path. 

At the farm there's always at least 2 feet of snow, so I thought it might be better not to ride but still exercise them outside of the field so they could be in a fresh place for a few minutes?

Ooh in the second picture, that person looks like she's in cuddly pajamas! That must've been awesome!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

haha yea that's me in the red plaid pajamas, my friend bugged me about that for months LOL It was super comfy though.

You should ride though, even just down your driveway and around the field. Its a TON of fun! I look forward to it every year. You could also tie a toboggan to them if there not spooky and pull them around heehee Thats alot of fun to! so many fun things you can do in the winter!


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Our girls are out 24/7 but we have 5 stalls incase we need one


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The ponies need water in early morning and again later in the day. This is when they drink the most. I do offer it around noon and find it's just a small sip. When you see them eating snow it is merely providing extra moisture in the mouth for the dry hay. It is absolutely inadequate as a water source for the body. Be sure the ponies have loose salt in a pan in the shelter and check it. often. Table salt is good, better than a lick.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^^Water should be free choice, not twice a day. They will drink more when they eat.


----------

